# Ferret forum



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

Is there anyone on here that is a member of ferrets forum ???? As it has not been working, does anyone know why ???
Thank you


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

been wondering the same thing, not been able to get on the forum for days


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

wander what has happend  , it is such a shame. I enjoyed talking both on here and on there. I have found anouther ferret forum Ferret Forum | Ferret Community - Index not very many people on but it would be good if we could get more members on there.


----------



## reggie-ronnie (Oct 10, 2009)

yayy ferret forum should be up and running in the next couple of days


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

Nice one ! ive not posted on it yet.. im a lurker :blushing:


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

I lurked for about 6 mnths before i posted 
FeFo should be back up next week i believe.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

yes it was a problem with the server, get on diane lol

i miss my daily fix of fefo.


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

gonna take some pics later of my lot and take the plunge and post on the forum lol


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

yes now its back up and running, you mean trixie sits still long enough for a photo lol


----------



## diane_1980 (Jul 31, 2009)

lol hmmm you have a point there might just get bum shots of Trixie


----------

